# This is to BIG



## Dave the driver (Mar 30, 2013)

Well after some faffing for now its here, I will put up the pics of it striped later, and yes those are .5 or .6lt cups


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Very convenient, just don't leave on all day, or leave beans in the hopper, or they will get too hot!


----------



## Dave the driver (Mar 30, 2013)

The hoppers not on as it doesn't fit because of the cupboard above, have to do it individually and yes switch it off is a must cupboard again


----------



## Dave the driver (Mar 30, 2013)

forgot to mention it came with a knock-out draw but cant fit it under there


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Looks like a nice piece of kit though is it plumbed in?


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice work, it looks good as new.


----------



## Dave the driver (Mar 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Looks like a nice piece of kit though is it plumbed in?


Not yet as I want to see if I'm keeping it as it is BIG


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Agreed but you should get good money for it selling it on, if you need any help with selling it on just shout.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I did some training last night at a Tearoom who have a 2 Group version of this machine, it was decent!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Except that the grinder is built in and everything gets too hot/difficult to clean etc!


----------

